# Filters for a low tech Betta cube



## Karmicnull (2 Mar 2021)

Hi Folks,
I'm putting together a 40cm Cube (60L total) which will house a Betta.  I'm intending to keep filtration slow and gentle to keep the Betta happy, so will be using a sponge filter.  I've not used a sponge filter before so this is an exciting new venture.  My question is:  will one be enough, or should I put a couple in?  At the moment my internal dialog goes:  "put 2 in, then you're safe and you have redundancy" vs. "yeah, but then you're taking up twice as much real estate with ugly bits of kit that aren't plants or hardscape."  I'm torn.

Also - related question - how do I know my air pump is pushing enough air through?  I've got a super-silent little airpump that's laid back and gentle, or a mental tetra one that would do just fine to pump up car tyres!

Cheers,
  Simon


----------



## Nick potts (2 Mar 2021)

Sponge filters are very efficient at biological filtration so one will be plenty for a betta (and a lot more).

The more air you put through it, the better it will work both biologically and for mechanical filtration.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


Karmicnull said:


> My question is: will one be enough





Nick potts said:


> Sponge filters are very efficient at biological filtration so one will be plenty for a betta (and a lot more).


One should be fine, as @Nick potts  says they are efficient biological filters. Have a look at the <"Envobee ones">. 

I've used these <"big sponge blocks a lot"> (although mainly with a powerhead).


> ......... They are the <"12" x 4" x 4" sponges they sell for Koi filtration">. I just looked and the 12" ones are £8.75 at <"Rainbow Koi">. .......



cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (2 Mar 2021)

Nick sums it up perfectly. If the tank is planted you could normally get away without any filtration if it's just a betta (although I'd always have one).

I also think having one is better in this case because it doesn't disturb the surface of the tank as much, which the betta will appreciate.


----------



## MirandaB (2 Mar 2021)

I'm a fan of the APS corner filters for small tanks requiring a gentler flow,cheap as chips,flow is adjustable down to nothing and you can remove some of the sponge and add some small biomedia such as JBL micromech


----------



## Gill (2 Mar 2021)

Or you could use a cheap and cheerful NanoHOB. 
They are cheap and easy to run, and most deigns have and adjutable outlet to slow down the water.
plus you can use a sponge prefilter and then bio and mechanical in the HOB
Have a look at some of these.
Hidom Hang On Back 
480l/h Aquarium Hang On Back 
Hang On Filter 600 L/H


----------



## jaypeecee (2 Mar 2021)

Hi @Karmicnull 

You're spoiled for choice. I've always thought the following looked a nice piece of kit:






						Nano corner filter XL | Dennerle
					






					dennerle.com
				




It's similar to the one suggested by @MirandaB as far as I can tell.

JPC


----------



## Karmicnull (3 Mar 2021)

Thanks @Nick potts, @dw1305, @mort, @MirandaB, @Gill for a comprehensive overview of low flow filter options.  I got <this> for Christmas, so my choice is preselected, but  I've been looking at those Hidom filters for a while now - I'm definitely going to try one at some point for something!  And I agree that nano corner filter is aesthetically fabulous.  

Cheers,

  Simon


----------



## dcurzon (3 Mar 2021)

I have the small one of those connected to a usb air pump.  Its set on a timer (6pm - midnight), as a source of surface movement/aeration to gas off co2 and clear any surface scum.
I think the water looks much improved since adding the sponge filter, that I'm looking to get another for the other tank.


----------



## aec34 (3 Mar 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> I've always thought the following looked a nice piece of kit


@jaypeecee I’ve got the smaller version of the dennerle corner filter - silent and does the job nicely, though takes up valuable space in my dinky tank


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Mar 2021)

aec34 said:


> @jaypeecee I’ve got the smaller version of the dennerle corner filter - silent and does the job nicely, though takes up valuable space in my dinky tank


Hi @aec34 

Thanks for the feedback.

Yes, with a 20 litre cube, even the smaller Dennerle Corner Filter wouldn't have much room. But, a strategically-placed plant or two might work wonders!

What's the quality of construction of the Dennerle filter like? I believe they're manufactured in Germany so I would have high expectations of them.

JPC


----------



## aec34 (3 Mar 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> What's the quality of construction of the Dennerle filter like?


Hi JPC, I’ve got little to go on since I’m quite new to this game, but it’s pretty robust. Plastic components are all a good fit, and come apart and go back together with little worry about snapping anything off. Bubbly outlet pipe is fiddly to clean, even with the little tool supplied, but I’m pretty happy with it.


----------

